# If Vista is missing, as an option, in a Multi-Boot Computer.



## anandk (Sep 10, 2007)

*How To Recover Vista after XP Installation*

If you have installed, say, XP, on a Vista machine, in the Boot Menu, you may no longer be able to see Vista as an option. This occurs because when a different version of Windows is installed, it rewrites the MBR to call its own boot loader. 

_So if you install Vista on a PC where XP is already installed, the Vista boot menu incorporates the options from the older OS's boot menu. But, on the other hand, if you install XP on Vista, it will overwrite the MBR with one that does not recognize the newer Vista's Boot Loader._ 
To resolve this issue, open cmd in XP.  
Run <D>:\Boot\ Bootsect.exe –NT60 All​Where <D> is the Drive letter.
Reboot. You will now be able to see the Vista menu option/s. 

Now To restore the entry for XP, open an elevated command prompt and enter this: 
Bcdedit –create {ntldr} –d “Put Description of Menu here”​Restart Computer. 

WinVistaClub.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

good information...

Sir Anand, Title should have been Recover Vista after XP Installation  !!! thats what people will search


----------



## casanova (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow. This can be a life saver. Two simple steps to get it done. I was really searching for something like this. Thanks


----------



## shantanu (Sep 10, 2007)

i posted the full tutorial in this ... a long time back..  well some problesm do occur with these steps.. there is some more you got to follow.. but now its easybcd for everything.. nothing gets corrupted and you can do anything.

link to the tutorial :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52686


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^ nice piece of info anand. much appreciated


----------



## digit i am thinking (Sep 11, 2007)

Well All these tricks didn't worked for me.I Hav installed XP on vista machine.
After that i restart it but vista boot option not found.I done this on my laptop 
which hav preloaded vista.Company didn't given me vista DVD but the recovery Disks.which don't hav the option of boot repair.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 11, 2007)

insert your vista dvd in the drive and use the repair option.. after that your Vista will boot up , but you wont fnd xp.. now download Easybcd and use it to easily edit the bcd file of vista and begin the Dual boot menu with Xp listed,,  very simple..


----------



## anandk (Sep 11, 2007)

shantanu:hadnt noticed yr thread  

choto : do you really think i shud change the title to - Recover Vista after XP Installation ? is that how guys will search for ? its imp bcoz its the change then i will make in my site to. titles have to b such aftr all... actualli i really thought hard as to how would a common layman vista user would search for, if he was facing such a problem. so do let me know


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^ yes anand do that. it seems more relevant.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey thanks for info 
this happend to me last night, installed ubuntu n bang my vista option was gone, as a newbie linux user, i didn't know what to do, lastly friend came to rescue did something and now its back.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> choto : do you really think i shud change the title to - Recover Vista after XP Installation ? is that how guys will search for ? its imp bcoz its the change then i will make in my site to. titles have to b such aftr all... actualli i really thought hard as to how would a common layman vista user would search for, if he was facing such a problem. so do let me know



hmm... what you thought as a Technocrat  not as one normal computer user... How many post do we actually see in forums asking with your Title ??? as help : "restore Vista Multi Boot BCD Menu" or such ??

MAX of the time its How to Repair vista after Windows XP, How to Install Windows XP after Windows Vista / or How to Repair Vista ... those tyoe of thread and these type of Keyword which gets in to Google Search...

So chance of Google giving your Site as result with this title is very low... !!!  unfortunatelly to make the mass understand we have to use the language of the mass, even if it technically sound a little odd...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> .....unfortunatelly to make the mass understand we have to use the language of the mass, even if it technically sound a little odd...


thats very true saurav.....


----------



## anandk (Sep 11, 2007)

ok point taken guys !!! will make the change in site


----------



## digit i am thinking (Sep 13, 2007)

> insert your vista dvd in the drive and use the repair option.. after that your Vista will boot up


Dude main prob is that 





> Company didn't given me vista DVD but the recovery Disks.which don't hav the option of boot repair.



So i Can't able to boot the vista.
Once it boot vista then there is no prob.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 13, 2007)

press F8 at startup and use the recovery console there.. !


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice tut 

But you can recover Vista easily by installing *Vista Boot Pro* in XP.


----------

